# My favourite aquarium photos of 2006



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Just look back the Year 2006, I have taken much aquarium photos. Here is some of my favouraite aquarium photos, hope you guys will like it!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

For more, please visit my album: justinlaw.fotop.net
I am glad to see your comment on it!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Good work rayer: I enjoyed them very much !


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are some of mine, not quite as nice as Justin's.....




























jB


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, very nice pics Justin. I think I've seen some of them posted around before. Very inspirational.

Jason, your tank is unique and amazing! Boy do you have a lot of h.rasboras in there. 

-John N.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Jason,

That tank is unbelievable! I stared at it for over 10 min. your moss is to die for, so clean & well trimmed rayer: I love to see an aquarium with lots of stem plants, it takes a lot of work to get a tank to look like that  & your photography is very professional, thanks for sharing.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice tanks. You both have obviously put quite a bit of effort into them.

Irish


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Can you tell me what camera and lens were you using to take those photos JB and GoHan?

Thank you!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow some amazing looking tanks. The pic of the shrimp is really cool what type of camera do you use?


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

JB and GoHan nice pictures Jason i'm going to use that first picture as my wallpaper because its so nice  details on the camera used please


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

John N. said:


> Jason, your tank is unique and amazing! Boy do you have a lot of h.rasboras in there.
> 
> -John N.


Thanks John, I really appreciate it. I believe Frank(brilliant) once counted 61+ of them. HAHAHA I couldnt believe it, so i counted myself, and he was right.



> That tank is unbelievable! I stared at it for over 10 min. your moss is to die for, so clean & well trimmed I love to see an aquarium with lots of stem plants, it takes a lot of work to get a tank to look like that & your photography is very professional, thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much....and thanks for taking a second to leave a comment



> Jason i'm going to use that first picture as my wallpaper because its so nice


Be my guest.....that is a super compliment



> Can you tell me what camera and lens were you using to take those photos JB


I used a Nikon D80 w/ the 18-55mm kit lens

Thanks guys

jB


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

very nice pictures


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Jason,

That tank is just awesome. Well done mate. Inspired me to redo mine.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks all!
JB, you got a nice tank!! nice pic too.

I got both Canon EOS 350D and 5D before, those pictures are taken by Canon EF 17-40 F4L, and Canon EF 100mm F2.8marco.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice Gohan and Jason! :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: It's always nice to look back of your creation. I'll need to start learning how to take pic before tearing them down now.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

verrry nice photos!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, seriously great stuff Jason and Gohan. :eye pops out:! The photography and subjects are...


----------



## *Carol* (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome!! I'd love to have such a beautiful tank, and dush a good camera to take pics of it. :lol:


----------

